# Elephant in the fridge



## Lauren (Mar 8, 2010)

Q: How do you put an elephant in the fridge?
A: Open the door, put the elephant in and close the door again.


Q: How do you put a giraffe in the fridge?
A: Open the door, take out the elephant, put the giraffe in and close the door again.


Q: Simba is having his christening and all the animals are invited to the big event. The day arrives and almost everyone is there. Who doesn't show up?
A: The giraffe, because he is still in the fridge.


Q: Some explorers are going through a dangerous jungle. They come to a notorious crocodile-infested river but have no tools to aid them. How do they cross the river?
A: They wade through the water without a care - the crocodiles are at Simba's christening.


I used to think this was the funniest joke ever. Is it?!


----------



## am64 (Mar 8, 2010)

what did tarzen say when he saw the elephants comming over the hill ?
look here come the elephants over the hill

what did tarzen say when he saw the elephants comming over the hill wearing dark glasses? 

nothing he didnt recognise them ...


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh dear, you've got me started now .....

1) Why do ducks have big feet?
To stamp out forest fires.

2) Why do elephants have big feet?
To stamp out burning ducks.

3) Why do elephants paint their toenails red?
So that they can hide in cherry trees.

4) Have you ever seen an elephant in a cherry tree?
No!
See! It works!!


----------



## am64 (Mar 8, 2010)

why do elephants have flat feet?
from jumping out of cherry trees

why do elephants have wrinkled ankles ?
from wearing their trainers too tight

why do elephants float down river their backs ?
so they dont get their trainers wet


----------



## Lauren (Mar 8, 2010)

Hehe loving these!


----------



## Caroline (Mar 9, 2010)

How do you get four elephants in a mini?

Two in the front and two in the back

Why did the elephant paint himself yellow

to hide in a bowl of custard

WHo got upset about all the elephant jokes?

The elephant, he thought everyone was picking on him!


----------

